# Switzerland - Over 3.5T road charges



## philoaks

I've googled as best I can but keep getting conflicting info on this.

Plans keep changing and we are now thinking about moving into Switzerland in the next few days. Been there in the past but in a sub 3.5T van and have always avoided using the motorways, so no vignette required.

Our current van is 4.25T so I believe that we have to pay a "heavy vehicle" tax to be able to use any road in Switzerland. Can anyone please advise.

1. Is this correct?

2. How much is the daily charge and is there a minimum fee.

3. Does this allow you to use all the roads, including the motorways.,

Thanks is advance

Phil


----------



## Sandy_Saunders

When you arrive at the border, you will be asked to fill in a form with the vehicle details. There is a charge of 32 Swiss Francs (when I was there last year) and you can use the roads for ten days during the current year. You just jot down the date in a box each time you venture out.

This has the advantage of being cheaper than the sub-3.5t charge. It applies to all roads I believe, not just motorways. It didn't happen to us, but I guess that you have to get a new form if you use the roads for more than ten days. 

Make sure you get the form as I believe that large fines apply if you don't have it or have not put the current date on the form if stopped. I have seen the police checking these in a motorway service station.

The system is easy to use and certainly much better than the "Go box" in Austria for instance.

Sandy


----------



## philoaks

Thanks Sandy.

Great to have it from the horses mouth as it were  

I suppose it may have gone up for this year but at least it gives me a good idea about the cost.

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## olley

Its an HGV tax, it has nothing to with driving on the roads. In theory you need it for every day you spend in Switzerland, not just the days you are driving. In practice you just tick of the days you are on the road, incase you get stopped.  

Ian


----------



## HarleyDave

Also - if you are towing, and plan to use the motorways, you will need a separate vignette for the trailer.

These are available at the same place as you fill out the forms etc.

http://www.travel-swiss.co.uk/passes-motorway-vignette/vignette.html

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ob1

It's all here in plain English Phil.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-118774-swiss-road-tolls-swiss-customs-verified.html

Incidentally, the Swiss road charges haven't increased in years, but the pound has gone south I'm afraid.

Ron


----------



## uncleswede

olley said:


> .. you need it for every day you spend in Switzerland, not just the days you are driving


^ Agreed ^

The Swiss describe the road tax for campers >3.5t as the PSVA (see <HERE>).

The Swiss custom posts prefer it if you roll up with the form already in your possession and with that day's date already entered. You still have to stop and pay the CHF32.50, of course!

You'll need to present your V5 document too.

You can download the form in PDF format from <HERE>

Compared to Austria for heavy campers this is good value and almost zero hassle (unlike the dreaded Go-Box).

BTW if you're travelling in Austria in the summer (i.e. when there's no serious risk of snow on the passes) you can set you satnav to avoid tolls and pay no charges at all. We've done exactly this a couple of times with great success. You see a lot more of Austria too!

Rgds
CD


----------



## fdhadi

Got one last week, 32.50 swiss francs (£23.14).


----------



## philoaks

HarleyDave said:


> Also - if you are towing, and plan to use the motorways, you will need a separate vignette for the trailer.
> 
> These are available at the same place as you fill out the forms etc.
> 
> http://www.travel-swiss.co.uk/passes-motorway-vignette/vignette.html
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


No trailer this time, thankfully. Cheers Dave.


----------



## philoaks

uncleswede said:


> Compared to Austria for heavy campers this is good value and almost zero hassle (unlike the dreaded Go-Box).
> 
> BTW if you're travelling in Austria in the summer (i.e. when there's no serious risk of snow on the passes) you can set you satnav to avoid tolls and pay no charges at all. We've done exactly this a couple of times with great success. You see a lot more of Austria too!
> 
> Rgds
> CD


Thanks for that CD. Does Austria have the over 3.5T tax like Switzerland or can I stay completely toll free if I just stay off the motorways?

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## Mrplodd

Thanks for the info!!

I will be getting mine in a few days.


----------



## fdhadi

Phil,

Over 3.5t in Austria on motorways is with the very very expensive Go box. Keep off the motorways and the roads are free.


----------



## pomme1

You need to be aware that in Austria, the Go-Box is required not only for motorways, but also for the "Schnellstrasse", i.e. fast dual carriageways or expressways and also for certain non-motorway tunnels. 

I set my sat-nav to avoid motorways and 'toll - ways' but still found myself on the odd Schnellstrasse.

I love Austria, but the Go - Box is a real dog's breakfast of a system.

Roger


----------



## bulawayolass

Garr l looked for the form to pre print and no luck :-( we are there on 13th sept. You need to go through a manned border to get it sorted and not many we are going via Basil. 
I was told but forgot to verify with family there the Swiss have lots hidden speed cameras so beware.

Have put up onfo on 3 places l was told of for camping if any use on phone so unable to put link but just look for my post last 3 or so weeks l put it up.
*Caro*


----------



## Yaxley

For Switzerland as far as I am aware there are two options.
You can either purchase a permit for a continous period eg two weeks at SF3.25 per day (minimum purchase 10days for SF32.50) which can be extended at a post office OR you can purchase a 10day permit for use on individual days over a period of a year (where you fill in the date before you travel) where this facilitates several trips in the year where you are only passing through Switzerland to and from Italy. 
Perhaps some one else will confirm that this is correct.
Ian


----------



## uncleswede

Yaxley,

Hi.

For vehicles 3.5ton or less you buy a vignette (CHF 40 at the border or cheaper on line in advance, I believe) and that lasts you for a year.

For vehicles heavier than 3.5ton you have to pay a daily heavy vehicle tax _for each day that you are in Switzerland - not just the days that you drive in Switzerland_. There's a standard form (see my link elsewhere in this thread) which costs CHF 32.50 and gives you 10 days. I think you can buy for any number of days (we've never actually done this) but the minimum spend is CHF 25.

Hope that helps

Rgds
CD


----------



## WildThingsKev

Austrian toll road map below, a few years old now but I don't think it has changed in the west of the country.

Kev


----------



## ob1

Have a look at my post above of the 31/08/13, it's all there. You can purchase as many days as you like but with a minimum charge of CHF25.00

Ron


----------



## philoaks

Just to say thanks to all and to confirm that OB1's info is 100% correct.

The "Heavy Vehicle tax is 3.25 swiss francs per day (minimum payment is 25 francs).

I bought a 10 day pass and was advised that I must fill in the form each day I'm in Switzerland, even if I don't drive. If I leave Switzerland and go into Italy I must complete the form for the day I leave and again for the day of return, but not for the days spent in Italy. i.e. I could spend 5 days in Switzerland, spend a week in Italy and then return to Switzerland for a further 5 days.

Then only problem we had was that we crossed into Switzerland from Chamonix and the border at Le Chatelard was not manned. After visits to the Post Office, Tourist Information and the Municipal Police we eventually found out that there is a customs (Douane) office in Martigny and we were able to sort it out there.

Even though I had been able to download the forms online I had to start from scratch again as the form they use is a carbon copy triplicate which they keep one copy of and give you the other two.


Phil


----------



## Yaxley

Hi 
My post of yesterday is correct except the minimum payment is CHF25 and not CHF32.50.
Ian 
PS: The matter is fully covered in Ob1 post in Swiss Touring section.


----------



## Rapide561

*Tolls*

Hi

Here is my toll/tax article all about Switzerland. The info is correct at the time of writing also this week when we passed through.

I will add another section to it with the paperwork for the over 3500kg stuff as soon as possible.

Russell

Swiss toll info


----------



## Sideways86

If you can buy a daily rate of 3.25chf, as I wint be using the camper once I have got to Lazy Rancho would it be practical to buy just two days tax?

I will have a motorbike on trailer for which I am guessing I will need a vignette for the bike?

Any guidance appreciated

thanks


----------



## ob1

Sideways86

Over 3500kg you pay heavy duty tax for every day that you are in Switzerland, on the road or not. Like our road tax you can try to circumnavigate the law but the Swiss penalties are harder than ours. I think that you should also pay a lower rate tax on the trailer but do check this.

Ron


----------



## Sideways86

Hi Ron

last time I bought the 3.5tonne vignette by mistake and put a vignette on my Goldwing but not the trailer

Not sure really whether it was right but luckily didn't get stopped out on bike or in camper!


----------



## ob1

Sideways

I've looked up the legislation and subject to it not having changed in the last two years you should pay Heavy Goods Tax on your van and the 40SF under 3500 kg (vignette) charge on the trailer - not the bike. So you were up the creek on both counts :lol: 

Incidentally, anyone buying a vignette on-line should be careful as these sites often don't say that if you are over 3500kg the vignette system does not apply. Even the official Swiss Travel site was guilty of this and would issue vignettes willy nilly, and maybe still does.

Ron


----------



## Sideways86

ob1 said:


> Sideways
> 
> I've looked up the legislation and subject to it not having changed in the last two years you should pay Heavy Goods Tax on your van and the 40SF under 3500 kg (vignette) charge on the trailer - not the bike. So you were up the creek on both counts :lol:
> 
> Incidentally, anyone buying a vignette on-line should be careful as these sites often don't say that if you are over 3500kg the vignette system does not apply. Even the official Swiss Travel site was guilty of this and would issue vignettes willy nilly, and maybe still does.
> 
> Ron


So I can ride my motorbike around without a vignette then ! What a plonker I am then sticking the sticker on the bike!


----------



## ob1

I'm having second thoughts on this one Sideways. All the info I have make it plain that tax has to be paid on a trailer using motorways. No mention at all is made regarding a motorcycle so I assumed ( always dangerous) that the trailer vignette would cover the motorbike. However, one of the family swears he can remember paying a toll for his bike some years ago when not using a trailer. Surely, they don't charge for the van, trailer and bike do they?

I don't know the answer, but know a man who does in the Swiss customs. I will contact him next week and get an answer.

Ron


----------



## ob1

Sideways - Have received the info we wanted. 

Motorhome over 3500kg - Heavy Duty Tax as normal. 

Trailer - Vignette needed, fixed to trailer.

Motorbike - Nothing needed so long as on trailer or used on normal roads. If unloaded and used on motorways vignette needed.

Have fun.

Ron


----------



## tude

*Swiss vignette*

Hi came from Swiss last week over 3.5t paid 25euro for ten days.friend of mine paid 40euro for 1yr you cannot do ten day pass if 3.5 t van.not sure wat the charge is over 3.5t for 1yr hope this helps 
Tude


----------



## barryd

I have never had a Vignette on my scooter but I did once accidently stray onto a motorway where I was stuck for about 5 miles until the next junction. I assume you need one on a bike for motorways.


----------



## ob1

*Re: Swiss vignette*



tude said:


> Hi came from Swiss last week over 3.5t paid 25euro for ten days.friend of mine paid 40euro for 1yr you cannot do ten day pass if 3.5 t van.not sure wat the charge is over 3.5t for 1yr hope this helps
> Tude


Tude - £433 per year at today's rate (3.5t - 8.5t) if you fancy it! , and assuming I'm still up to date.

Ron


----------



## Sideways86

ob1 said:


> Sideways - Have received the info we wanted.
> 
> Motorhome over 3500kg - Heavy Duty Tax as normal.
> 
> Trailer - Vignette needed, fixed to trailer.
> 
> Motorbike - Nothing needed so long as on trailer or used on normal roads. If unloaded and used on motorways vignette needed.
> 
> Have fun.
> 
> Ron


Great Ron

So basically I need the 10 day heavy tax for camper, can I get to interlaken staying off vignette roads for my trailer

I won't need a vignette for bike won't be going on m ways and main routes


----------



## ob1

Sideways

Yes, you can get to Interlaken without using toll roads but you really wouldn't want to do it. The routes available are so contorted, involving extra distance, town traffic, extra fuel, wear and tear, on you as well as the van, that it's just not worth it just to get to one destination. I wouldn't do it in a car let alone a large van and trailer. If you just wanted to meander and get a feel for the country then it would be different of course.

Ron


----------



## Rapide561

*Swiss motorway*

Hi

Over 3500kg toll info

Hope that helps.

Russell


----------



## GMJ

Holy thread resurrection Batman!!

Does this info/advice also cover travel in Lichtenstein?

Cheers

Graham


----------



## ob1

GMJ said:


> Holy thread resurrection Batman!!
> 
> Does this info/advice also cover travel in Lichtenstein?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Graham


-----------------------

Graham

Switzerland handles immigration and custom matters regarding Liechtenstein. The Swiss motorway system itself is part of the Swiss custom department. So my guess is that the same rules apply, although I am far from sure about it. I would contact the Swiss Travel Service or Embassy if I were you.

If you are going to use Swiss or Austrian motorways to get to Liechtenstein, or are over 3500kg, then you will still have to pay a tax in either of these which should cover you for Liechtenstein I would have thought.

Ron


----------



## GMJ

Cheers Ron

We are planning on going through and staying in Switxerland so will use the over 3.5t system where we can buy 10 days in any given year. This should work out the most economical. We plan to stay c.4 days in Switzerland/Lichtenstein including travelling.

Austria-wise we are travelling S to N from Bormio area in N Italy, staying in Innsbruck for a couple of days and then exiting into Germany heading towards Augsburg. I am hoping to plat a route that avoids toll roads in Austria. Looking at Google maps and direction finder I think I can do this

Graham


----------



## ob1

Graham - A ten day pass is not the cheapest option if you are only in Switzerland for four consecutive days. Remember that the standard heavy vehicle charge is CHF3.25 per day to use Swiss roads BUT with a minimum charge of CHF25.00. So four (and up to seven) consecutive days will cost you CHF25.00 as against CHF32.50 for the ten day option.

Obviously this all changes if you are going to be making return visits to Switzerland over a longer period. 

Ron


----------



## GMJ

Cheers Ron

So do I give them my dates and pay the €25 then?

Graham


----------



## ob1

GMJ said:


> Cheers Ron
> 
> So do I give them my dates and pay the €25 then?
> 
> Graham


No. Normally you go to the custom office at the Swiss border crossing with your V5 document and they will charge you from that time for whatever you want.

Ron


----------



## GMJ

Cheers Ron

I'll make sure to cover this when I go

Mind you I have Austria to sort out yet... :roll: 

Cheers

Graham


----------

